# The Animal Crossing 3DS screenshots



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

Spoiler: 3DS pic


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 15, 2010)

looks so different, wonder how it will turn out.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Reminds me of MySims for some reason


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like a new clothing item will be pants/skirts.


----------



## Conor (Jun 15, 2010)

I like the bench in the 4th picture.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm loving the new look. And it will be in 3D, no less! =D


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jun 15, 2010)

Yay, we get to change our boring pants! And no more stubby-body people
Love this and the 3DS!


----------



## Wish (Jun 15, 2010)

HELL YES.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 15, 2010)

I won't be getting this game or a 3DS but wow it looks fugly!


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 15, 2010)

all the screens are gorgeous... except the 3rd one. 

wtf is with that dress.


----------



## Shiny Star (Jun 15, 2010)

It looks good!


----------



## Erica (Jun 15, 2010)

The dress looks weird :[


----------



## Trundle (Jun 15, 2010)

Wicked.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 15, 2010)

It looks... weird...

But its slowly growing on me...

3D FIREWORKS *****ES!!!!!

And Ive only seen 3 screens of it so I wont jusdge...

I also like the new trees and the bench.

At least they tried a bit... <.<

(If you're reading this nintendo, it needs more work)


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks awesome but how much will these games cost?


I also hope there are different skin colors, not just sitting outside in summer for an hour. D=


----------



## Genji (Jun 15, 2010)

hmmmm....I think we may have a winner....:O in the last picture YOU CAN FINNALY PUT THINGS ON THE DRESSERS, YESSSSSSS


----------



## earthbound (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmmm, they're obviously gonna work on the game more....The game looks a bit "unpolished" which isn't surprising because it just got announced. I have a good feeling about this. I think its gonna be much more of a successor to ACCF than ACCF was to ACWW. Thats probably why they didn't add too much to ACCF because they were waiting for this. 

pumped for this game


----------



## Genji (Jun 15, 2010)

wait did anyone notice the ocean was on the side.....


----------



## Princess (Jun 15, 2010)

ewewnononowtfisthishsit
whyarethesotall
nonononohappydaygotruined


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol it's not really a big deal that they are taller.  They probably did that for the pants, etc.  But if they were originally tall and were made shorter, you'd be complaining about that too!


----------



## SockHead (Jun 15, 2010)

I love the new look, tbh!


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Jun 15, 2010)

oooh tall animal crossingers i wonder  what nook looks like


----------



## Erica (Jun 15, 2010)

They got a little skinnier .


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 15, 2010)

What someone said earlier.

We're talking a 2012 release here.
It's unlike nintendo not to polish their stuff some more...

Textures need some toning up, the animals look jagged and nothing really 'fits' into the environment, I'm sure it'll be fine..


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Jun 15, 2010)

Just noticed that there a four flowers instead of three


----------



## earthbound (Jun 15, 2010)

Genji said:
			
		

> wait did anyone notice the ocean was on the side.....


Yeah I did! Its either on the side....or you can rotate the camera maybe??? :O


----------



## Princess (Jun 15, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Lol it's not really a big deal that they are taller.  They probably did that for the pants, etc.  But if they were originally tall and were made shorter, you'd be complaining about that too!


Nostrikingmatches washavinganawesomedayandnowitstotallyruined
you'reahorriblefriendjerr
..


HORRIBLE


----------



## Erica (Jun 15, 2010)

I just realized they look kinda like Miis .

And I want side oceans :]


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jun 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Reminds me of MySims for some reason


yea me 2


----------



## SockHead (Jun 15, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> What someone said earlier.
> 
> We're talking a 2012 release here.
> It's unlike nintendo not to polish their stuff some more...
> ...


Where are you getting these ideas that it's coming out in 2012? Why would they release screens of a game that would becoming out in 2 1/2 years? On some games, I saw Copyright Nintendo 2010. So I'm pretty sure it's coming out this year.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2010)

I think Animal Crossing 3DS will be out 2011. The other games came out every three years, and City Folk released back in 2008.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah... I'm lovin' the new look. ;3


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 15, 2010)

It definitely looks different... Hopefully it will be good and hopefully it will work with new internet


----------



## Poke2Laser (Jun 15, 2010)

I havent been on this for a year and i came back on for this..hope it comes out soon


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, it's beautiful! I will be sure to get a 3DS, for the main reason of getting this game. I'm excited! Any word on a release date?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 16, 2010)

Guys... don't hate different! Just because it's not the Animal Crossing you've come to know and love doesn't mean it'll be bad.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 16, 2010)

The character looks higher. Where did all the new members come from?


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2010)

So this is going to be a new Animal Crossing?
Anyway I don't like how the people look tall.
And why is it in English?


----------



## BUFF8280 (Jun 16, 2010)

Lets not be typical internet "boarders" and "bloggers". Lets not just tear it down because it looks a little different. I wasnt a fan of the "barrel rolling" map from PG to WW. But then it grew on me and i turned out to love it.

This cant be bad, (as long as they didnt keep the disappearing grass, lol) but if they took into consideration everything we have been begging for and were disappointed with CF. 

Also, with the way Iwata was talking about the internet, could you imagine just new stuff coming out of no where, like example. 

It is a new season, you have already gone through the 4 seasons of gracie and bang a whole new collection has been added for the next year, I just think this thing has HUGE potential!!

I'm going to game stop today to try to reserve a 3DS.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 16, 2010)

Love 'em.


----------



## JCnator (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, the most apparant change is cosmetic-wise. The characters looked thinner, thus made me thinking they're grown-up.

Based on those screenshots, I can tell what they are actually confirming... (in no particular order) I won't be mentionning furnitures too much.

- The shovel will be obviously back, so is the axe and net
- Side beach will be added to town's layout
- Once again, you can change your haicut (there's even a bedhead hair, but I'm not sure either if we could get by asking Harriet or another character to get this haircut, or we'll have to wait long enough without playing to cause it)
- Object griding returns
- Weeds returns
- Trees returns
- Bob, Curt, FIlbert and Rosie are confirmed as villagers
- You can still change your shoes. Still not sure how do we change them though, unless Kicks would appear on one of those benches while the City would be stripped out
- Rocks returns
- Pansies and Tulips returns (Roses and cosmos may be confirmed, too). No hybrid flowers were confirmed, but they'll probably come back as well
- The game borrow items from Animal Crossing: City Folk (or Animal Crossing: Let's go to the City).
- The Pav


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 16, 2010)

This could be the best AC since Gamecube, in my personal opinion.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 16, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> This could be the best AC since Gamecube, in my personal opinion.


Maybe Jason, maybe!


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a good feeling that it will feel fresh and addicting as the Gamecube version.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 16, 2010)

i miss everyone being all stubby-like 
now the characters are slim-jims XD


----------



## SockHead (Jun 16, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I have a good feeling that it will feel fresh and addicting as the Gamecube version.


Yeah, me too! The 3D effect will keep a lot of people playing. (hopefully)


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 16, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it will keep me playing =D


----------



## Princess (Jun 16, 2010)

They are sorta-ish growing on me..:/


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't see why nobody likes the new characters. You liked being a 3 foot fatty with gigantic eyes? :|

This will probably keep me playing for a while.


----------



## Shinykiro (Jun 16, 2010)

OMG SO CUTE <333

Want.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 16, 2010)

What's that trackpad thing above the d-pad?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 16, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> What's that trackpad thing above the d-pad?


It's not a trackpad, it's a "slide pad". Basically, it's an analog stick. It's been said to be much better than the PSP's, too.


----------



## Collen (Jun 16, 2010)

Now I'll have a GOOD handheld AC.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 16, 2010)

HOLYMACCARONI! 

That looks sweet.


----------



## muffun (Jun 16, 2010)

Wait.







See that tree in the back left, to the right of the purple pansies? What kind of tree is that? I haven't seen a tree like that before.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 16, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a bush, but it is probably a tree.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 16, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Or they changed what cherries look like?


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 16, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah, it cant be another tree can it? 

The trees have a completely different color.  I'm kind of hoping its a bush or something.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 16, 2010)

Does it have flowers on top of it?


----------



## Princess (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Does it have flowers on top of it?


Looks like it does.
I'm going for bush.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 16, 2010)

Maybe flowers can grow into a bush of flowers lol


----------



## earthbound (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope they bring some of the details back from the GC version just for the sake of nostalgia.

For example: those bushes you could walk over....the pond with the lily pads and the two fishing piers on the pond and the ocean, THE TRAIN (loved the train, lol.), different types of bridges, people that came to camp in your town, villagers making igloos, balls you can kick around. I dunno that would be awesome. GC version was the best :r


----------



## ThatoneACfan (Jun 16, 2010)

I wonder what the new places will be. ACCF was quite boring and lacking in online interaction and other people were not able to put stuff up on your AH and the model room was from only your town not others. i hope in this one it will be improved with new areas and better wifi.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Maybe flowers can grow into a bush of flowers lol


What if they were berries =O


----------



## earthbound (Jun 16, 2010)

Alankpbr said:
			
		

> I wonder what the new places will be. ACCF was quite boring and lacking in online interaction and other people were not able to put stuff up on your AH and the model room was from only your town not others. i hope in this one it will be improved with new areas and better wifi.


Actually, I dunno how it works exactly (since I don't go to the city very often), but currently my model room is someone on my friend's list, not my town.


----------



## Princess (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyways, I really hope we get like a bag or something to carry tools around.
Or at least more space in our pockets. =p


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 16, 2010)

There needs to be a Wi Fi plaza with preset messages just like in Pokemon Platinum and above.


----------



## ThatoneACfan (Jun 16, 2010)

O lol nice. im hoping for more places to go besides like the city. and better wifi interaction


----------



## earthbound (Jun 16, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> So this is going to be a new Animal Crossing?
> Anyway I don't like how the people look tall.
> And why is it in English?


Yeah normally we see gameplay/screenshots in 日本語 before english.   
:huh:


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2010)

TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> Based on those screenshots, I can tell what they are actually confirming... (in no particular order) I won't be mentionning furnitures too much.
> 
> - The shovel will be obviously back, so is the axe and net
> - Once again, you can change your haicut (there's even a bedhead hair, but I'm not sure either if we could get by asking Harriet or another character to get this haircut, or we'll have to wait long enough without playing to cause it)
> ...


No *censored.2.0*. I never would of suspected this being in the game -_-


----------



## Gnome (Jun 17, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Anyways, I really hope we get like a bag or something to carry tools around.
> Or at least more space in our pockets. =p


Did you use the letter thing?


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2010)

Also I'm gonna seriously have a chuckle at how many people said they wouldn't get the next Animal Crossing but will. I will look forward to having fun AC times again.


----------



## Jarv156 (Jun 17, 2010)

These guys look more like Miis now, and we all know how ugly they were. I can guarantee that there will be Mii masks in this game, there's Miis in the new Nintendogs (Why?) so I don't see why they wouldn't put them in this.

Apart from that, I don't really see much of a reason to buy this. I own both Wild World and City Folk, and while Wild World still keeps me entertained, I hate City Folk with a passion. The main problem was that it was just Wild world on console, and since it wasn't portable I put much less time into it, as well as having to have plenty of battery life in the Wii remote.

All I ask of Nintendo is to make the game completely fresh, stop recycling things, and keep variety to keep the play coming for more. So this is my top 10 wanted things for Animal Crossing 3DS.

Very lengthy so I'll put it in a spoiler!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
#10) Ditch the city

Seriously, this was complete and utter garbage. Be honest, did you ever use the auction house? Did you visit the HRA often? Did anybody here actually bother using Katrina's fortune shop once? Many of these things were just there for convenience so we could get it any time, though I will admit having Shampoodle from the start was a plus. It also reduced the number weekly of visitors in your town to about 5 regulars (excluding Pete), and only 2 of these were actually noticed by the *censored.3.0*ing gatekeeper. WTF Nintendo!? Have these visitors back in the village as it adds variety, have Redd visit once per week in his tent again.

#9) Make villagers and their personalities deeper

Villagers are by far the most shallow thing in City Folk, they say about 5 pieces of text 95% of the time. To put it short, they were B-O-R-I-N-G. To be honest, I'm not too worried about them as I don't speak to them that often, that's why this is low on my list. But isn't the whole point of this game to have a village with interactive characters? Well that's a blatant lie, they act more like robots than ever. Make them able to say lots of different things, make them actually do stuff like fishing, sitting down on a bench or running about catching bugs (Don't let them ever catch them though, that would be a bad idea) Also give Personalities sub groups to add more variety, for example, an old character could be the Cranky personality, but he's quite kind and often gives you tips and hints, while a younger Cranky villager would be more insulting.

#8) Allow the player to chose where to have to house again like in Wild World

You know what I loved about Wild World? The ability to chose where your house would go, doing this, we had a lot more choice on our town layout. In City Folk, sure we get a choice of 4 house locations, but we couldn't guarantee the house would be where we wanted. Perhaps let us choose the exact location of the house this time? Also the addition of beaches on other sides should allow us to choose where they go. For example, you pick a direction you want to go in when you begin, and the position of the beaches reflects this.

#7) Make getting the silver axe easier, possibly the gold one too. Make the effects of them different 

Put your hand up if you haven't ever got a gold axe from city folk. Well I've got my hand down, because I was lucky enough to get it first time. But many, MANY people haven't, and if you were one of the people who raised their hands, and have been throwing axes from day 1, I feel sorry for you. These two need to be MUCH easier to get. Give the silver one a different method of obtaining, and make sure to give the gold one a much better effect, maybe chop trees in 1 or 2 hits or make beehives never drop when using it, or make silver ones never break, but take 5 or 6 chops to cut a tree, this at least gives players a reason to strive for the gold one.

Bottom line, a chance of about 1% is too *censored.3.0*ING rare for an item which isn't that great. With all those axes we wasted I bet we would have been able to chop enough trees to do what we wanted with our villages.

#6) More customization of your person and house

I merged these because I have 5 other things to say after this which were much more important, this is more just because I wanted the game to be more like real life. Give the character grazed knees if they trip a lot, make the character fatter if they eat lots, and thinner if they run often, but if you do this Nintendo, PLEASE make it controllable. We don't want about 80% if the community with skinny people. Add more faces, 8 per gender is not enough. Add more hair colours and let our characters be bald too as a hairstyle. I can see there are now customizable shorts, skirts and they've even added belts! Make lots of different lengths and types too! Finally, allow us to pick the characters skin colour from the start, do Asian people not exist in Animal Crossing? It's a bit racist to be honest. In short, make the characters fully customizable.

Secondly, Make the houses more customizable, let the player decide which rooms go where, if they don't want a basement they don't have to have one. Allow us to decorate the attic's wall and floor, it won't do much but it would be nice. Perhaps allow us to have a greenhouse for growing tomatoes and other vegetables, but try to make it different form harvest moon!

#5) Let the Able Sisters upgrade this time. Please!

Lets face it, I've wanted an upgrade to this place since Wild World. They still haven't bothered to upgrade it apart from letting us store a patterns. Well whoop de *censored.3.0*ing doo, you limited us to only letting animals have 4 different shirts and didn't even bother to let them use custom umbrellas, keep the store as it's tiny self for all these years even with all the new items being made and you expect me to be happy with it. LET THE SHOP UPGRADE TO HOLD MORE ITEMS!!!

There should be no excuse either now since we have custom trousers. Make the store upgrade to hold these items, perhaps even give Kicks a place in this shop selling shoes after upgrading.

#4) Improve the pattern maker, NOW!

Why must the colour variety in City Folk be so DULL! By now we should be allowed to make our own colour palates because I am TIRED of having to put up with rubbish colour variety. Keep default palates in there too for less experienced players. Allow us to make custom shoe patterns too, there should be no excuse for this now, allow us to change the type of shoe with Kicks. Finally, give us more than that silly horned hat, allow us to wear caps too, and make them actually look like hats rather than wearing a coloured in piece of paper on your head. Have a button to just run too, I hate it when I pick up paths I've laid.

#3) Take advantage of the 3D

This is called the 3DS right, so they should at least try to use the 3D to it's best. Doesn't need to be much, so I can't say much about it, just make sure you do it! Examples could include:

Trees
Fireworks
Objects actually look 3D
Make the water look real and in 3D.
Items in the sky should look good too, if the sky is going to be on top screen again.

#2) Please, please, PLEASE get Gulliver out of that STUPID UFO, or at least remove the need to shoot it down.

Do you know why Gulliver has his name, it's actually based on a fictional sailor. Why is he now an astronaut for no reason!? The UFO is getting ridiculous, I didn't mind it too much in Wild World because it was easy to hit. But in City Folk, not only is he as rare as getting struck by lightning, but they made him harder to find AND made him faster! Make him crash on the beach without the need to shoot him down if you're gonna use the UFO!

And the #1 most wanted change for this game is....


Wait for it!




Just a few more seconds!






Almost there!












More items and better gameplay

They barely added any items in City Folk, about 30 for Tom nooks shop, I didn't notice any new spotlights or many new Redd items (excluding the paintings!) They just gave them to the drugged up once a year visitors (oui oui!) who seem to never give you the full set of items! Please make the special items less of a headache to earn and give many more Nook shop items, WE NEED LOTS MORE!

Second, make the gameplay better and different from the other 3 games, it's just a chore picking your fruit, selling it. Tending to zombie villagers and looking for animals in the water and round the village to sell. Make more hobbies!!! Vegetable growing, wood collecting and other activities would keep the game fresh. This Mayor rumour that's floating about better be true, and done 100& right.

So in conclusion.

DON'T MAKE THIS GAME LIKE THE PAST 3 NINTENDO, AND MAKE SURE TO MAKE THE GAME BETTER!!!
</div>


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2010)

I think we should move to the new site before the new AC game comes out. IF there's a new site =o I think it's all a conspiracy.


----------



## ExoticSilver77 (Jun 17, 2010)

This has a lot of improvements, and I'm actually excited about it. City Folk was a disappointment. Maybe this will have a comeback. 
There is a lot of visual enhancements. The human characters don't look very well, but the landscaping is really nice. (beach reminds me of AC: the movie)


----------



## Jasonnman (Jun 17, 2010)

cannot wait for this game, sold my wild world


----------



## SodaDog (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow! i'd like it if the characters were a little shorter


----------



## ExoticSilver77 (Jun 17, 2010)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> All I ask of Nintendo is to make the game completely fresh, stop recycling things, and keep variety to keep the play coming for more. So this is my top 10 wanted things for Animal Crossing 3DS.
> 
> Very lengthy so I'll put it in a spoiler!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ...


I thought you have a GREAT argument here, and instead of having these reasons on The Bell Tree, I think you should try to contact Nintendo with this.

See, I think they are ignoring their customer's views on these games. Truth, Animal Crossing is my most favorite game to play, especially on the wii. I never had the GC version, but I loved the MANY different activities that went on, such as holidays and events, the guards having their own activities and a island where rules are separate.. Wild World was boring.. there were no holidays and not nearly as many events as they put in City Folk, and even way less than in GC. The graphics on the ds were horrible as well. As for City Folk, it is my favorite game..I play it all the time, and it is a lot of fun with friends, but still pretty boring.

Nintendo needs brand new ideas. They players have these ideas, the makers just need to listen and make the ideas happen.


----------



## earthbound (Jun 17, 2010)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> These guys look more like Miis now, and we all know how ugly they were. I can guarantee that there will be Mii masks in this game, there's Miis in the new Nintendogs (Why?) so I don't see why they wouldn't put them in this.
> 
> Apart from that, I don't really see much of a reason to buy this. I own both Wild World and City Folk, and while Wild World still keeps me entertained, I hate City Folk with a passion. The main problem was that it was just Wild world on console, and since it wasn't portable I put much less time into it, as well as having to have plenty of battery life in the Wii remote.
> 
> ...


I don't think the characters look that bad, I don't know what people are complaining about. It still looks like animal crossing, but new and fresh looking. We haven't even seen a video or anything they might look better when they're moving around.

I agree with almost everything you've said. Mostly the able sisters being able to upgrade and better villager personalities. I also agree with you about the city...it was pretty lame.

I'd say the one thing they have to change which is more important than everything you've said is the *grass erosion* thing. Another thing that is higher on my list that wasn't on yours was for them to make a new soundtrack.

There's hope! You can already tell this game is going to be much different than the last 3 just by looking at the changes in the art style.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 17, 2010)

I didn't like it at first, but it's grown on me. I hope you can spend the money in the Town Fund on things like benches and things. I also wouldn't mind being able to live in the Town Hall.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2010)

I personally don't like the mayor idea.  At least if it's true that you are mayor right away.  It should happen later in the game.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 17, 2010)

earthbound said:
			
		

> Jarv156 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think more Gyroids would be good.


----------



## lilypad (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks pretty good to me. It will be interesting to see what they add when more information comes out.


----------



## D1llon (Jun 17, 2010)

Wait, are you seriously the mayor in this town? Tortimire brightened my day whenever I saw him. I guess he is 6 feet under =(


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 17, 2010)

I think it'd be cool if some of the animals that never move (Blathers, for example) were able to go outside and move around.

I like Pally's idea, more space would be nice. I get sick of using the mail thing.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 17, 2010)

It looks so good!


----------



## Fishchan (Jun 17, 2010)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> These guys look more like Miis now, and we all know how ugly they were. I can guarantee that there will be Mii masks in this game, there's Miis in the new Nintendogs (Why?) so I don't see why they wouldn't put them in this.
> 
> Apart from that, I don't really see much of a reason to buy this. I own both Wild World and City Folk, and while Wild World still keeps me entertained, I hate City Folk with a passion. The main problem was that it was just Wild world on console, and since it wasn't portable I put much less time into it, as well as having to have plenty of battery life in the Wii remote.
> 
> ...


I agree with like almost everything. I remember when I talked to Rosie for the first time and I was like omg, is this the only thing she says?! I was used to WW where the neighboors would talk very variated.

And you forgot the grass wear thing, that might be the worst future in history.


----------



## Mark (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Looks like a new clothing item will be pants/skirts.


can't wait for my little critters to try them on


----------



## Erica (Jun 17, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> I think it'd be cool if some of the animals that never move (Blathers, for example) were able to go outside and move around.
> 
> I like Pally's idea, more space would be nice. I get sick of using the mail thing.


That would be win , but what if you needed to donate something ?
I think Nook & the Nooklings& Sable&Mable should be able to move around after hours.


----------



## Fishchan (Jun 17, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, but do they ever sleep then? I think it would be cool if for example if Able would go out, Mable would watch the shop, it would also make it more fun because she would say different things and be in a different position. Same goes for Tom Nook; his little cousins should be able to go out and play fgs!


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 17, 2010)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> These guys look more like Miis now, and we all know how ugly they were. I can guarantee that there will be Mii masks in this game, there's Miis in the new Nintendogs (Why?) so I don't see why they wouldn't put them in this.
> 
> Apart from that, I don't really see much of a reason to buy this. I own both Wild World and City Folk, and while Wild World still keeps me entertained, I hate City Folk with a passion. The main problem was that it was just Wild world on console, and since it wasn't portable I put much less time into it, as well as having to have plenty of battery life in the Wii remote.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said, especially number 6.

I want my character to look like a mini/cuter version of me and quite frankly, I'm not Caucasian. I realize that CF had a tanning feature but that requires me to sit outside for an hour and it disappears in fall/winter anyway. I also know that the Mii heads change your skin color but that means I have to wear this mask thing all the time and I won't be able to put on any accessories or hats.


----------



## Shinykiro (Jun 17, 2010)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> These guys look more like Miis now, and we all know how ugly they were. I can guarantee that there will be Mii masks in this game, there's Miis in the new Nintendogs (Why?) so I don't see why they wouldn't put them in this.
> 
> Apart from that, I don't really see much of a reason to buy this. I own both Wild World and City Folk, and while Wild World still keeps me entertained, I hate City Folk with a passion. The main problem was that it was just Wild world on console, and since it wasn't portable I put much less time into it, as well as having to have plenty of battery life in the Wii remote.
> 
> ...



I like the city. ;.;
And frankly, I use HRA and the Auction House all the time. >[


----------



## earthbound (Jun 17, 2010)

Shinykiro said:
			
		

> I like the city. ;.;
> And frankly, I use HRA and the Auction House all the time. >[


Actually, I agree, I liked those two things. And GracieGrace is cool too, I guess. But I liked it better when the animals came to your town. Hmm it might be cool to have the AH and HRC in your town. After donating to the town fund perhaps?? On the other hand, wouldn't want it to get too crowded. I like how the towns are rural/natural. hmmm....


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> Wait, are you seriously the mayor in this town? Tortimire brightened my day whenever I saw him. I guess he is 6 feet under =(


I'm pretty sure it's just rumored.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2010)

I hope AC3DS won't be like ACWW, because the game was so boring. You didn't have anything to do and there were too little holidays.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's a comparison of Wild World to AC3DS:










More comparisons here: http://ds.ign.com/articles/109/1099732p1.html


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Here's a comparison of Wild World to AC3DS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol the top one looks so gay. no offence. But i'll get use to it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Here's a comparison of Wild World to AC3DS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive!


----------



## Callie (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Does it have flowers on top of it?


Cherry blossoms maybe?


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

CherryTree said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it. I like the use of the Cherry Blossoms in City Folk, hope it stays roughly the same.

Also I take back what I said about hating the tall characters. I quiet like them. Hopefully the designing of clothes will be easy and exceptionally good so It can help me with designing at school.
Also something that I highly doubt will be in the game is like an extra item - It would allow you to go to the beach where there would be rock-pools and stuff where you go in and collect: Shells, Seaweeds, and stuff like that. I would like that.


----------



## ponkie (Jun 18, 2010)

The collector in me really wants my character to be able to remember more than 4 emotions.  I also hope they bring back the ability to get photos of your neighbors to display in your house that WW had.


----------



## SodaDog (Jun 18, 2010)

kicks + Labelle + Able sisters = Expansion?


----------



## earthbound (Jun 18, 2010)

ToontownLeroy said:
			
		

> kicks + Labelle + Able sisters = Expansion?


Hmm I think you're thinking the same sorta thing I am. If the able sisters could expand that should replace GracieGrace somehow. And I guess kicks would be in there too.


----------



## Wish (Jun 19, 2010)

I hope the "Cherry Blossom Festival" will be back in.
I liked that celebration. :C


----------



## diddygirl97 (Jun 19, 2010)

I WANNA 3DS!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 19, 2010)

The thing about the bench and the light is that they're in concrete, which makes me think that there won't be any outside items ;__; The bush and the beach gets me excited though =D


----------



## ExoticSilver77 (Jun 19, 2010)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> I WANNA 3DS!


I don't want to have the buy the 3DS just to play this new Animal Crossing..................


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 19, 2010)

ExoticSilver77 said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> I hope the "Cherry Blossom Festival" will be back in.
> I liked that celebration. :C


I want it to have more of a point. Like having Cherry-Blossom furniture.


----------



## Dudy (Jun 20, 2010)

probably been heard, but i saw a vid on you tube that says you become mayor! this is defiantly going to be good! i kind of don't like the character look, i like the old school look of the characters, but i am really curious of how the events will be done and what items will be added, and if there's a city, and whats the bench for? and why s there a beach on the side? and will there be a new upgrade for nooks? will new tools be added for other things to interact with?  i can't wait to buy a 3ds just to have ac and pokemon as my first 2 games.


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2010)

Dudy said:
			
		

> probably been heard, but i saw a vid on you tube that says you become mayor! this is defiantly going to be good! i kind of don't like the character look, i like the old school look of the characters, but i am really curious of how the events will be done and what items will be added, and if there's a city, and whats the bench for? and why s there a beach on the side? and will there be a new upgrade for nooks? will new tools be added for other things to interact with?  i can't wait to buy a 3ds just to have ac and pokemon as my first 2 games.


I don't think anyone here is actually looking forward to being Mayor... I'm sure not. But I guess I have to wait and see on what being 'mayor' let's you do


----------



## Anna (Jun 20, 2010)

The people look strange, Im loving that the beach isn't at the bottom anymore


----------



## Fishchan (Jun 20, 2010)

But if the beach is on the side, then what's on the bottom? The sea served as the border where you couldn't go farther, so what will be there now, a fence or something?


----------



## ExoticSilver77 (Jun 20, 2010)

There is probably a beach on the bottom, but they added something on the left and/or right side to make it less boring then the wall on the previous games.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 20, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Dudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to be mayor if you have the power to evict any animal >.


----------



## Wish (Jun 20, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be awesome. But the petals being in the air gave in a spring feeling. C:


----------



## earthbound (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone else remember the Koinobori in the springtime from the GC version?? They should bring those back too...  ^_^


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't own a PSP, so it's an analog stick just flat?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 21, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much, yeah. But the top of it is indented to fit your thumb, so it's very comfortable.


----------



## bloodbend3r (Jun 21, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Dudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am just loving all the negativity towards a game we know almost nothing about.  especially the whole "being mayor" topic.  i mean, if there's anything that's going to happen in town, it's gonna be put on your shoulders to do, whether or not you have the title "mayor".  the NPCs don't do much in the games as far as taking care of the town.


----------



## D1llon (Jun 21, 2010)

Where would tortimier go? He was like epic and so out of it, it was almost funny. I guess I can count on my reflection to thank me for donating enough bells to build a bridge, yanno its all good.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 21, 2010)

Want. Gamplay videos. Now.

I want Gameplay videos like the Kid Icarus trailer. I don't care about 3D.


----------



## ponkie (Jun 21, 2010)

I think the rumor of possibly being the mayor is really intriguing.  I'm all for Nintendo bringing some new ideas and features to the game.  City Folk was a bit of a disappointment to me because I was really hoping for a fresh take on the the game, especially with the addition of motion controls the Wii has to offer.  The storyline has been the same thing for all three AC titles, starting off in debt to Nook.  I'm totally game for some change.  I'm sure there will still be the fishing, bug catching, completing your catalog, etc (which I love) in the game so if being mayor adds more customization or things to do I don't see how that could be a bad thing.  If you're just looking for the same experience all over again you can choose to create a new town on the NGC, DS or Wii.  I'm really hoping they roll out more new features for AC: 3DS over the next few months.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You felt it?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 21, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, obviously. =p But that's what everyone who _have_ felt it are saying.


----------



## Turbo Tails (Jun 21, 2010)

The graphics excited me the most... i just need to get used to the taller characters 
I hope we get some gameplay videos soon, i'm dieing to play this!


----------



## BlazingPhoenix (Jun 26, 2010)

hmmm looks really good omg there taller!! lol


----------



## DustyBentley (Jun 26, 2010)

ponkie said:
			
		

> I think the rumor of possibly being the mayor is really intriguing.  I'm all for Nintendo bringing some new ideas and features to the game.  City Folk was a bit of a disappointment to me because I was really hoping for a fresh take on the the game, especially with the addition of motion controls the Wii has to offer.  The storyline has been the same thing for all three AC titles, starting off in debt to Nook.  I'm totally game for some change.  I'm sure there will still be the fishing, bug catching, completing your catalog, etc (which I love) in the game so if being mayor adds more customization or things to do I don't see how that could be a bad thing.  If you're just looking for the same experience all over again you can choose to create a new town on the NGC, DS or Wii.  I'm really hoping they roll out more new features for AC: 3DS over the next few months.


An opinion that seems to be going around (and I agree with it) is that since City Folk really wasn't very innovative (it's performed as far as reviews/purchases the worst of all three games so far) that Nintendo's feeling a _lot_ of pressure to do well with the next one because they're at risk of killing the franchise if they don't bring something new and exciting to the table.

I was also super disappointed with City Folk, because I loved the changes from the GameCube to the DS. I'm crossing my fingers that they hit the mark with the new one.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 26, 2010)

That's pretty nifty.


----------



## ThatoneACfan (Jun 26, 2010)

DustyBentley said:
			
		

> ponkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 26, 2010)

Maybe the reason why they look taller is maybe they had aged. Possibly due to the rumor of you becoming a mayor.


----------



## ponkie (Jun 26, 2010)

DustyBentley said:
			
		

> ponkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you're right in believing Nintendo is feeling the pressure to step up their game with the Animal Crossing: 3DS.  I too am with you in hoping they will being something new to the game to the game.  The 3DS sounds pretty powerful so they definitely have room to expand the game.  Now we just have to wait for some more announcements...and the wait will be agonizing.


----------



## Zex (Jun 26, 2010)

impressive


----------



## Brian117 (Jul 2, 2010)

Why must Nintendo keep the same furniture in every AC series? I mean c'mon! We need new stuff!!!


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 2, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Why must Nintendo keep the same furniture in every AC series? I mean c'mon! We need new stuff!!!


In addition to new furniture, there should be different colors for each individual piece of furniture.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 2, 2010)

I like.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 3, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Why must Nintendo keep the same furniture in every AC series? I mean c'mon! We need new stuff!!!


They'll likely add a lot of new furniture, but why should they leave out the old furniture? Having old furniture _plus_ new furniture is more than having just new furniture.


----------



## Club559 (Jul 3, 2010)

Picture 5 & 7: Character size difference.


----------



## Liv (Jul 3, 2010)

Wait what game is this and when will it be out?


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Jul 3, 2010)

It looks pretty promising to me.


----------



## KoolKitteh (Jul 4, 2010)

looks amazing and if we do be able to be mayor that would be awesome be cuz we had the same thing over and over with AC hopefully something will happen like that!


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 5, 2010)

SO excited for the game! Sadly, information is scarce at the moment.


----------



## SkyBlueHorse (Jul 11, 2010)

Hopefully I'll be able to get used to the tallness.  ^_^


----------



## Rene (Jul 12, 2010)

the characters look so tall :r

i always liked to be short and chubby in games   :'(


----------



## Brad (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks better and has pants and stuff... but i probably wont get a 3ds for a long long while after release sooooo.... I'll just stick to ACWW and ACCF for a tad. AC3DS will be on hold... and it better have wi-fi!!!!


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 12, 2010)

Rene said:
			
		

> the characters look so tall :r
> 
> i always liked to be short and chubby in games   :'(


Lets hope that the character is customizable, similar to a Mii.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm so going to get me AC:3DS after hearing and seeing so much on Youtube


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 13, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 12 2010, 08:18:26 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be awesome


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2010)

I can't wait! I really like the new house look and the bench!


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 24, 2010)

im probably gonna get this.
it looks cool


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2010)

Tortimer said:
			
		

> Guys... don't hate different! Just because it's not the Animal Crossing you've come to know and love doesn't mean it'll be bad.


 :gyroiddance: 
finally someone understands!
wouldn't it be funny to see taller npc's?
...
its like revenge on nook!


----------



## Princess (Jul 30, 2010)

Sailor_Sedna said:
			
		

> Tortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wait. Nook's gonna be like 10 ft. tall in this game.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Aug 4, 2010)

i'm very excited for this - city folk was fun and all, but i almost miss the portability that was present in wild world. can't wait to learn more!!


----------



## Tortimer (Aug 5, 2010)

Being the mayor sounds fun, but I hope it doesn't change gameplay too much. 

I also hope Tortimer fits in _somewhere_.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2010)

I hope that this animal crossing works well....... Because it looks like they got the idea that they need to give it a much fresher look, and I think it would work that your characters aren't so short and fat anymore.... I have no idea what people are complaining about.... I mean, sure, it looked strange when I first saw them but it looks normal when they walk around. I have high hopes for this one. ^-^


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 31, 2010)

I wonder what the keyboard will look like


----------



## Jake (Nov 6, 2010)

There are more important things to wonder about tham a keyboard.


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 17, 2011)

Omg yes! we can have skirts now.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 18, 2011)

Peekab00m said:


> Omg yes! we can have skirts now.


 WOO. XD


----------



## FalconLouis (Jan 27, 2011)

The sea looks awesome. I will be spending 1/4 of my time staring at it when the game comes out.


----------



## Mr Coffee (Jun 23, 2014)

Wow,this thread is real old!It's like 4 years old!


----------



## AlexanderPie (Jan 10, 2015)

little did they know that they would have to wait three years for the game, after it being shown before the 3ds's actual release ;(


----------

